# Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit mini on a Brompton



## Plumpton (25 Mar 2016)

Does anyone happen to know if a Kryptonite New York Fahgettaboudit mini is big enough to lock up a Brompton when its folded?


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2016)

It won't be anywhere near big enough to lock the frame of the bike to anything solid.

As a general point, a Brompton is not a bike one leaves locked anywhere, it's probably the biggest thief magnet of any type of bike.


----------



## e-rider (26 Mar 2016)

The Krypto M18 is the large version of the New York Fahgettaboudit - can't you just take the bike with you? Isn't that the idea of folders?


----------



## Plumpton (26 Mar 2016)

Thats the plan but I know there will be the odd occasion when I need to lock it for a short while. I'll be keeping the bike in my car so Im also thinking that the lock will be used when folded and in the boot...


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Mar 2016)

Plumpton said:


> Thats the plan but I know there will be the odd occasion when I need to lock it for a short while. I'll be keeping the bike in my car so Im also thinking that the lock will be used when folded and in the boot...



Locking it unfolded would be easier.

You are looking at quality D locks, which is good, but a similar quality chain lock would give you more options.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Mar 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> It won't be anywhere near big enough to lock the frame of the bike to anything solid.
> 
> As a general point, a Brompton is not a bike one leaves locked anywhere, it's probably the biggest thief magnet of any type of bike.



+1



Pale Rider said:


> Locking it unfolded would be easier.
> 
> You are looking at quality D locks, which is good, but a similar quality chain lock would give you more options.



+2

I'm always wary of leaving mine even in the unsophisticated cycling backwater of Oldham If i do lock it it is with a gold standard chain lock through the frame triangle & wheels. I've never though to lock it folded and if it is folded and has been in another vehicle, it comes out of that vehicle at the end of the journey. 

not being funny @Plumpton but i wouldn't leave my brompton in my car boot as a matter of routine locked or not, any more than I'd leave a locked briefcase with £1000 cash in there. the only difference being the briefcase would take up less room.


----------



## StuartG (29 Mar 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> not being funny @Plumpton but i wouldn't leave my brompton in my car boot as a matter of routine locked or not, any more than I'd leave a locked briefcase with £1000 cash in there. the only difference being the briefcase would take up less room.


I have carried my Brompton unlocked in the car for years in SARF LUNDUN without issue. As long as it can't be seen and your motor isn't anything special then there has been no issue. Getting knifed is all one really needs to worry about around here. Crikey crime must be on a different level up there in Oldham. Should I leave my Brompton at Keele Services when heading north?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Mar 2016)

I used a New York one for 4 years at Salford Uni. It went through the folded bike and around the substantial bike stand with no issues. A folded B is far far more secure imo.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Mar 2016)

StuartG said:


> I have carried my Brompton unlocked in the car for years in SARF LUNDUN without issue. As long as it can't be seen and your motor isn't anything special then there has been no issue. Getting knifed is all one really needs to worry about around here. Crikey crime must be on a different level up there in Oldham. Should I leave my Brompton at Keele Services when heading north?


Haha, I'll keep a space in my utility room you can use for your Brommy.

Its not totally the point I was trying to make, I wouldn't routinely keep ~£1000 of anything in my car when I will invariably have a perfectly serviceable building nearby to store it in - maybe £1000 has less value dahn sarf , you could buy whole streets and all the whippets you could eat up here for that money 

All of my car journeys are totally utility with a start a destination and something to do when I get there. I'm not one for just going out for a drive where I might switch to bike riding and be glad of a boot bike, so maybe that's why I don't get it.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2016)

Plumpton said:


> Thats the plan but I know there will be the odd occasion when I need to lock it for a short while. I'll be keeping the bike in my car so Im also thinking that the lock will be used when folded and in the boot...


I'm not sure of the benefit here, unless you are planning to lock it *to something * in the car. All you are doing is making the folded package 2 kg heavier. I can't see how that would dissuade someone who has already got the boot open. 

And making the folded bike 2kg heavier is also the reason I very rarely have a lock with me when I use the folder.


----------

